# Please do not read this either if you are easily offended



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

You're an idiot!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Bridgy07

You daft t**t.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

love it. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I find this post to be very offensive and and insult to Real Idiots, who have strived all there lives to achieve the status of, real full blown idiots :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What a nice little trap. It is pity we cannot all see who reads this post, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

This post is an insult to people who are not easily offended, so I think it should be reported to the Mods for insulting people who are not easily offended.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't tell me what I can or cannot read.

Dougie.


----------



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

why dont you both shut up, and go back where you came from, bongo bongo land proboly, iv not looked into it...


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

There once was a chap called Bridgy
who's brain was awfully tidgy
he cracked a joke (?)
that went up in smoke
because he spoke like a widgy

His mate Lifestyle liked jokes as well
which floundered as he could not spell
the jokes got no laughs
due to all the grammar gaffs
which is down to only one brain cell

Please don't either of you take offence at either of these ditties either
:lol: :evil: :roll:


----------



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

I really dont know how to cope,
with your lame poor excuse of a joke.
Ill laugh and ill titter, but really im bitter.
And your humour will go up in smoke.


----------



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

There once was a poster called tubbytuba,
he's so fat he is made out of blubber.
he bought a boat that he wanted to sail,
but he was mistaken for a killer whale
so ave that and word to your moma!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well that told me!
Very eloquent :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
:idea: the lights on but theres no-one at home


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

You need a large dollop of humour sense if you are to support Liverpoolnil ! :wink: 
Tinhut


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

You lot really are a bore
Is it any wonder my head is sore?
You bicker and squabble and whine and moan
And stir the sh*t and argue and groan
So don't be a nit – get out more!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I plead the Fifth Amendment!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Easily offended*

I just realised I thanked the author of the poem I was complaining about my mistake. I didn't mean to and I don't want to encourage or support the author or those who think the poem is acceptable in any way, please dissregard my thanks!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Easily offended*



iandsm said:


> I just realised I thanked the author of the poem I was complaining about my mistake. I didn't mean to and I don't want to encourage or support the author or those who think the poem is acceptable in any way, please dissregard my thanks!


I understand your feelings entirely Ian.

We can't delete "Thanks" though.

Sorry.

Dave


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*poem*

Dave, Don't matter just so long as I now make myself clear.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear me, what's to become of us all.

:wink: :wink: :wink: 

Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oh dear me, what's to become of us all.
> 
> :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Kev.


We have been living in fields to long. :lol:


----------

